# Mexican bike show



## manuelvilla (Oct 14, 2017)

Hello all cabers...want to share my mexican event here in my place....we take around 200 bikes but we have many more tha will be take to the next annual show in other place next month.....we love bikes i hope you like our bikes.....


----------



## Jrodarod (Oct 14, 2017)

Nice show Mr Villa!


----------



## manuelvilla (Oct 14, 2017)

Jrodarod said:


> Nice show Mr Villa!



Thank youuuuu...we had a great day...we did know new friends and trade many goodies...we are gonna have a great national swap next month...we hope get more than 300 beautiful bikes.....we love them....here in mexico are many great collectors...some guy i know has morw than 100 by himself all of great quality...i have 18 bikes...some goods ones as schwinn motorbike..elgin twinbar..elgin cardinal...mercury pacemaker...phantom...some raleighs and hornet....new world and wards....love all


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 14, 2017)

Great turnout.  


manuelvilla said:


> Thank youuuuu...we had a great day...we did know new friends and trade many goodies...we are gonna have a great national swap next month...we hope get more than 300 beautiful bikes.....we love them....here in mexico are many great collectors...some guy i know has morw than 100 by himself all of great quality...i have 18 bikes...some goods ones as schwinn motorbike..elgin twinbar..elgin cardinal...mercury pacemaker...phantom...some raleighs and hornet....new world and wards....love all



You should try to make it to the Cyclone Coasters Swap Meet.  My friend Israel Gonzales is coming up from Mexico City.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 15, 2017)

manuelvilla said:


> Hello all cabers...want to share my mexican event here in my place....we take around 200 bikes but we have many more tha will be take to the next annual show in other place next month.....we love bikes i hope you like our bikes.....View attachment 692352 View attachment 692353 View attachment 692354 View attachment 692355 View attachment 692356 View attachment 692357
> 
> View attachment 692358
> 
> ...



thanks for all the pictures , there great , I like pictures of all the diffent bikes and yes the parts . well done !!! from bicycle larry


----------



## manuelvilla (Oct 15, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Great turnout.
> 
> You should try to make it to the Cyclone Coasters Swap Meet.  My friend Israel Gonzales is coming up from Mexico City.



Hello.....chris.....israel was here at eveny and today i will see him in a street market of antiques....i will say hello....thank you buddy


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 15, 2017)

manuelvilla said:


> Thank youuuuu...we had a great day...we did know new friends and trade many goodies...we are gonna have a great national swap next month...we hope get more than 300 beautiful bikes.....we love them....here in mexico are many great collectors...some guy i know has morw than 100 by himself all of great quality...i have 18 bikes...some goods ones as schwinn motorbike..elgin twinbar..elgin cardinal...mercury pacemaker...phantom...some raleighs and hornet....new world and wards....love all



Have you ever seen a Euzkadi Schwinn there in Mexico? Barry


----------



## manuelvilla (Oct 15, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Have you ever seen a Euzkadi Schwinn there in Mexico? Barry
> View attachment 692648



I have seen a couple of them but really i dont know what they are.....franky badge???


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 15, 2017)

manuelvilla said:


> I have seen a couple of them but really i dont know what they are.....franky badge???





----Great showing!  Thanks for the pix!
 As for that head badge...I used to have a 1/2 dozen or so a friend in Michigan found some years ago..the versions I had were red blue and white
The green one shown is a version I've not seen before.   Most likely a distributor in Mexico City.  Cool badges and quite rare!


----------



## Rusty72 (Oct 15, 2017)

Good job Manuel. Thanks for sharing your pictures
Beautiful bikes. Gracias Amigo


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 15, 2017)

Thank you very much. If you come up with a photo send it my way please. Have a great evening. Barry 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 15, 2017)

manuelvilla said:


> I have seen a couple of them but really i dont know what they are.....franky badge???



Thank you very much, if you find a photo of a bike please let me know. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 15, 2017)

T


bobcycles said:


> ----Great showing!  Thanks for the pix!
> As for that head badge...I used to have a 1/2 dozen or so a friend in Michigan found some years ago..the versions I had were red blue and white
> The green one shown is a version I've not seen before.   Most likely a distributor in Mexico City.  Cool badges and quite rare!



Thanx! I ran in to a couple a while back.  Barry


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Oct 15, 2017)

Fantastic bikes,,i wish i could make it,,,i will someday,,,,  great photos


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 8, 2021)

BICYCLE HEAVEN said:


> Fantastic bikes,,i wish i could make it,,,i will someday,,,,  great photos



You should go , very friendly peeps and the weather and food is fantastic


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 8, 2021)

manuelvilla said:


> Hello all cabers...want to share my mexican event here in my place....we take around 200 bikes but we have many more tha will be take to the next annual show in other place next month.....we love bikes i hope you like our bikes.....View attachment 692352 View attachment 692353 View attachment 692354 View attachment 692355 View attachment 692356 View attachment 692357
> 
> View attachment 692358
> 
> ...



Fantastico! me gusta la que veo.....es un evento anul?


----------



## manuelvilla (May 8, 2021)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Fantastico! me gusta la que veo.....es un evento anul?



Tratamos de hacerlo anual y cada vez mejores bicicletas..

We love bicycles really we lobe them ..same sickens as you have ..


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 8, 2021)

awesome!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 8, 2021)

manuelvilla said:


> Tratamos de hacerlo anual y cada vez mejores bicicletas..
> 
> We love bicycles really we lobe them ..same sickens as you have ..



bueno-sin duda tienes un buen resultado!


----------

